# Powerball



## Bean_counter (Jan 9, 2016)

Are you feeling lucky

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Got my ticket!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 9, 2016)

And the Winner is Rondy from Columbia. Oh, I'm sorry, Rodney from Texas.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 9, 2016)

I told myself I wouldn't buy any... Got 5 just awhile ago at the store. I'm good at wasting money at least this time it was cheap. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 9, 2016)

I got 10 tickets. 5 of my own numbers and 5 of quick pix...
I can't imagine winning so much money....Michele has our lfe already planned out if we hit it...
Big shop...check. That was her first sentence. I love that woman!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 9, 2016)

If I win I'm going to start my own business and build a big shop. Then I'm going to put a "Gone Fishing" sign on the door and spend the rest of my life fishing/hunting somewhere. HEY how else are people going to know I'm fishing all the time!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 9, 2016)

Dang it,
I know I should buy a ticket.
But I bought a $1 scratch off about 15 years ago and didn't win.
Sometimes it hell being frugal.
So....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2016)

Mike Mills said:


> Dang it,
> I know I should buy a ticket.
> But I bought a $1 scratch off about 15 years ago and didn't win.
> Sometimes it hell being frugal.
> So....



I'm with you man. They say you can't win if you don't play, and my reply is always yeah well your chances are almost exactly the same either way so I'll keep my dollar instead of giving it to The Man.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm with you man. They say you can't win if you don't play, and my reply is always yeah well your chances are almost exactly the same either way so I'll keep my dollar instead of giving it to The Man.



I generally agree with you on this Kevin, but since @Wildthings is going to win this I'll donate $5 to the pot. What can I say, Barry is my friend! Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Well it don't look like I am going to be making any big wood purchases.Like a house, shop, forest and so forth!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 9, 2016)

Tony said:


> I generally agree with you on this Kevin, but since @Wildthings is going to win this I'll donate $5 to the pot. What can I say, Barry is my friend! Tony


And I'll pay your way fishing with me

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 9, 2016)

I haven't looked yet.....


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2016)

If I win it I am going to buy all the wood @woodintyuuu has

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 9, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

So is this powerball in all 50 states or what? I thought each state had its own lottery.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

And how can no one win? This reinforces my claim that your chances of winning are the same whether you buy a ticket or not. Makes me look pretty smart don't it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 10, 2016)

Each state (or at least most of them?) have their own lottery... but the powerball is shared between all states. 

Recently, they increased the number pool, which allowed the jackpot to get bigger, but made the odds smaller for everyone.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 10, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> ... but made the odds smaller for everyone.



... for everyone _*except the lotteries themselves*_

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 10, 2016)

For about a 400 million investment you could guarantee a win. But you risk someone else getting a winning number at that point haha


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 10, 2016)

kazuma78 said:


> For about a 400 million investment you could guarantee a win. But you risk someone else getting a winning number at that point haha


I can hear somebody saying, "that's okay, the pot will be bigger because of the 400 million I just added to it."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> but made the odds smaller for everyone.



Yeah like . . . 0% last night. 

I just googled powerball after I made my post and see it is over a billion bucks. That's a lot of dough. I can see how it draws so many in to play. Who wouldn't want to be a billionaire. But I just focus on the odds. Zero.

Think your perfect 3-point shot makes you a shoo-in for the Dallas Mavericks? The odds of being drafted to play in the NBA after college if you're a high school senior basketball player are a slim 1 in 6,864,000, still WAYYYY better than Powerball odds.

Think your chances of becoming the next Robert Redford are slim? Odds of becoming a 'movie star' are 1 in 1,505,000 so better still.

You think you're safe from lightning? National Safety Council says the odds are 1 in 134,906 (in your lifetime not on any given day).

You think picnics are safe? Odds of dying from a hornet, wasp or bee sting are 1 in 79,842.

One in 12,500 amateur golfers will make a hole in one on a par 3 hole.

If you do decide to play though remember your odds of dying in a car wreck on the way to get your ticket are 1 in 6700.

But don't leave the car in the garage and walk to the 7-11 thinking you're safer because the odds of getting laid to rest that way are 1 in 701. If the PB odds were that good I would play.






The thing that struck me about the odds was the end-to-end dollars around the USA twice. That REALLY puts it in to perspective.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 10, 2016)

But, @Kevin, if I won, you and me would both have new LT70's... lol

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

kazuma78 said:


> For about a 400 million investment you could guarantee a win. But you risk someone else getting a winning number at that point haha



If my math is right that means you'd break even if there was one other winner right?

1200000000 - 400000000 = 800000000 which you have to split so it's a wash right?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> But, @Kevin, if I won, you and me would both have new LT70's... lol



Then I have nothing to lose by not playing.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> If my math is right that means you'd break even if there was one other winner right?
> 
> 1200000000 - 400000000 = 800000000 which you have to split so it's a wash right?


If you had to split it I think you would probably lose in the end. 1.3B/2 = 650M so less taxes and your expense you might actually come our worse haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah that's right it would be split first glad you're going into financial planning not me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2016)

Well all these odds of not winning -- tell that to some of my neighbors down the street that won a million dollars last night playing the PB


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

Your neighbor. Not you.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Your neighbor. Not you.


I just donate money for the cause!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2016)

There was a million dollar winner here in CT....


----------



## Sprung (Jan 11, 2016)

I didn't win either. But, I didn't buy any tickets either. My chances of winning are pretty much the same whether or not I buy a ticket, so I'll save my money and spend it elsewhere. Playing the lottery or going to the casino (both spending money against the odds of winning) have never appealed to me.


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2016)

Matt, on gambling at casinos I have a slightly different view. I enjoy it, but I don't look at it as anything other than entertainment. It's like if Nikki and I decide to go out to dinner and then to a movie. I figure we'll spend about $40 on dinner, $30 at the movies. Now, if there's a special at the restaurant and it only costs $30 to eat, that's great. I go to a casino and expect to spend say $100 gambling. I don't plan on winning, that $100 is spent having fun. If I win, that's an unexpected bonus. Just my thoughts. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2016)

I go to the casino on the coast where I get wood. Been there a dozen times. In the off season we get a fabulous room-cheap- great seafood buffet-cheap and a fabulous cheap seafood omelette. We have yet to put one nickel in the machines. Hell I was a sub-contractor for 25 years  - that was plenty of gambling for the

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 11, 2016)

Tony said:


> Matt, on gambling at casinos I have a slightly different view. I enjoy it, but I don't look at it as anything other than entertainment. It's like if Nikki and I decide to go out to dinner and then to a movie. I figure we'll spend about $40 on dinner, $30 at the movies.  Now, if there's a special at the restaurant and it only costs $30 to eat, that's great. I go to a casino and expect to spend say $100 gambling. I don't plan on winning, that $100 is spent having fun. If I win, that's an unexpected bonus. Just my thoughts. Tony



Yeah, I know it can be entertainment for some, and have no problem with that - you're having fun and it's a planned/budgeted expense and you're not using it to try and supplement your income. It's just never appealed to me. Also, currently living within 30 miles of a casino and see way too many people who cash their paychecks there, then spend a big chunk there in hopes of winning... But, they do have great food there, I just avoid the games portion of the place. Went to a casino a few times in college - wasn't entertaining for me. I had friends who frequented the casino in college and kept track of what they spent/won - some of them lost thousands over the course of a semester or two and then dropped out because they couldn't afford tuition...


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 11, 2016)

Talking about Powerball should be one category down in A Joke a Day.........


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2016)

Just for the record - I'm certainly not judging anyone who plays I totally get it - it's fun to play whether you win or not. I do get that. Just because I don't play doesn't mean others shouldn't. I got to thinking about how sometimes I will post about something asking how others feel about something we might have in common, let's say a TV show or something, and someone will post "I haven't watched TV in 20 years what a waste of time". What's the point in posting that? I never say anything but all they are doing is trying to rain on your parade or seem superior/smarter in some way. I don't want to be that guy and I apologize if I was. Sorry if I came across as judgmental.

Heck I'm sure some people think it's a waste of money for me to have so much wood on hand. None of you guys I know but some people don't get it . . . .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2016)

What is this stockpiling wood you speak of? Who would do something crazy like that?!?!?!?! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2016)

I won!!!!






















$4.00

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## frankp (Jan 11, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I won!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10 tickets= $10. 1 ticket = $4 winner ---> Net, -$6. Are you sure you won?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2016)

frankp said:


> 10 tickets= $10. 1 ticket = $4 winner ---> Net, -$6. Are you sure you won?



No no no Frank you still don't get it:

10 tickets = $10. 1 ticket =$4 winner. Entertainment value worth at least $100 in hopes and dreams for a night --- Net, $98 . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Just for the record - I'm certainly not judging anyone who plays I totally get it - it's fun to play whether you win or not. I do get that. Just because I don't play doesn't mean others shouldn't. I got to thinking about how sometimes I will post about something asking how others feel about something we might have in common, let's say a TV show or something, and someone will post "I haven't watched TV in 20 years what a waste of time". What's the point in posting that? I never say anything but all they are doing is trying to rain on your parade or seem superior/smarter in some way. I don't want to be that guy and I apologize if I was. Sorry if I came across as judgmental.
> 
> Heck I'm sure some people think it's a waste of money for me to have so much wood on hand. None of you guys I know but some people don't get it . . . .



I think it is A WASTE for you have so much wood on hand. be nice and send it to me... 

It amazes me that people wait in line for these tickets but that is not a judgement. Everybody gets to do what they want with their money...... and it does help keep our tax bills down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> ...... and it does help keep our tax bills down.



You know better. Governments keep taxation just below rebellion levels and they never give tax breaks when they institute new revenue streams ... it is just found money for them. If they tell gou you got a tax break here or there you can bet they replaced it elsewhere or will soon.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 11, 2016)

After investing $4.00 over the past two weeks and having nothing to show for it I am opting to play the home version this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You know better. Governments keep taxation just below rebellion levels and they never give tax breaks when they institute new revenue streams ... it is just found money for them. If they tell gou you got a tax break here or there you can bet they replaced it elsewhere or will soon.



You missed what I really was saying- the real winner is the government- The state makes money off the lottery- then the feds gets their share. People probably pay out 2 bil to get the 1 bil and by the time they get done with the winner he gets .6 bil. Voluntary tax paid of 1.4 bil. They would need to get it somewhere else if they did not get it there.....


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2016)

Not how I see it still but no matter I knkw we agree they take too much lotto or no lotto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 11, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 94716



I'd be friggin' stoked if the first two on the left were true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2016)

We're on our way to see Revenant so maybe I will buy a ticket just to prove I'm not above throwing money away. Not gonna show my numbers though because Henry will figure a way to pick exact opposite numbers and then he'll win without giving me credit just like he does in football. 

Henry I'm picking the Panthers this week I guess you gonna have to go with the Hawks, or risk losing for sticking with your homers.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> We're on our way to see Revenant so maybe I will buy a ticket just to prove I'm not above throwing money away. Not gonna show my numbers though because Henry will figure a way to pick exact opposite numbers and then he'll win without giving me credit just like he does in football.
> 
> Henry I'm picking the Panthers this week I guess you gonna have to go with the Hawks, or risk losing for sticking with your homers.



GO HAWKS>.............


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> We're on our way to see Revenant so maybe I will buy a ticket just to prove I'm not above throwing money away. Not gonna show my numbers though because Henry will figure a way to pick exact opposite numbers and then he'll win without giving me credit just like he does in football.
> 
> Henry I'm picking the Panthers this week I guess you gonna have to go with the Hawks, or risk losing for sticking with your homers.


Let us know how the movie is. My commander used to tell the story of Hugh Glass all the time, it was pretty awesome. That guy was a true man haha and tough as hell. I am interested to see it.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2016)

kazuma78 said:


> Let us know how the movie is. My commander used to tell the story of Hugh Glass all the time, it was pretty awesome. That guy was a true man haha and tough as hell. I am interested to see it.



It was good. Never a dull moment even during the lulls in action. If I had not read so many true accounts of survival such as Ernest Shackleton et.al. I might not believe it was possible to survive such trauma one after the other, but the human will to live is pretty astonishing at times. Simon Kenton is another guy who is worth reading about. The Frontiersman by Allan Eckert is one of my favorites. He was a contemporary (and friend) of Daniel Boone. Boone didn't have anything on Kenton - he was as tough as they come. 

As to the movie yes I'd recommend it.


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It was good. Never a dull moment even during the lulls in action. If I had not read so many true accounts of survival such as Ernest Shackleton et.al. I might not believe it was possible to survive such trauma one after the other, but the human will to live is pretty astonishing at times. Simon Kenton is another guy who is worth reading about. The Frontiersman by Allan Eckert is one of my favorites. He was a contemporary (and friend) of Daniel Boone. Boone didn't have anything on Kenton - he was as tough as they come.
> 
> As to the movie yes I'd recommend it.



Thanks for that Kevin! My son read the book and said it was a hell of a story, I'm anxious to see it now. Tony


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 12, 2016)

Went to buy a power ball at the local beverage store and they had some 22 oz. bottles of some fancy micro brew beer on sale for $1.99 spent my 2 bucks on beer and skipped the lotto. I feel much better knowing that I did not waste my money.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It was good. Never a dull moment even during the lulls in action. If I had not read so many true accounts of survival such as Ernest Shackleton et.al. I might not believe it was possible to survive such trauma one after the other, but the human will to live is pretty astonishing at times. Simon Kenton is another guy who is worth reading about. The Frontiersman by Allan Eckert is one of my favorites. He was a contemporary (and friend) of Daniel Boone. Boone didn't have anything on Kenton - he was as tough as they come.
> 
> As to the movie yes I'd recommend it.


I've read the frontiersman, it's an awesome book. Those guys were amazing. Ill definitely have to go see revenant.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2016)

kazuma78 said:


> I've read the frontiersman, it's an awesome book. Those guys were amazing. Ill definitely have to go see revenant.



You're the first person I've ever met that has read it before me suggesting it to them. Very cool.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You're the first person I've ever met that has read it before me suggesting it to them. Very cool.


I've always admired the frontiersman. They made some great journeys. Simon Kenton actually ran one of his gauntlets about 15 miles away from where I grew up. Actually, Kenton ohio was named after him and is only about 15 mins away from where I went to elementary and high school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2016)

kazuma78 said:


> I've always admired the frontiersman. They made some great journeys. Simon Kenton actually ran one of his gauntlets about 15 miles away from where I grew up. Actually, Kenton ohio was named after him and is only about 15 mins away from where I went to elementary and high school.



All my copies are paperbacks - if you have any of the hardbacks of what I call his _America series _in good or better shape I will trade wood for them:

Twilight of Empire
The Frontiersmen
Wilderness Empire
The Conquerors
The Wilderness War
Gateway to Empire


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> All my copies are paperbacks - if you have any of the hardbacks of what I call his _America series _in good or better shape I will trade horny midgets for them:
> 
> Twilight of Empire
> The Frontiersmen
> ...


I might have hardback of the frontiersman around somewhere. Are the other books good? I haven't read them. I listen to alot of audiobooks on the way to work and in the shop though so I'm always looking for good books.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2016)

kazuma78 said:


> I might have hardback of the frontiersman around somewhere. Are the other books good?



I've read Twilight of Empire and Wilderness Empire too, and they are different but yes they are great. You need to be in a historical frame of mind (which I pretty much always am). 



kazuma78 said:


> I listen to alot of audiobooks on the way to kinky sex and in the shop though so I'm always looking for good books.



That's interesting to know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's interesting to know.


Might as well be historical so there's some educational value in there too haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm in for $20 worth of tickets.

I've been reading about all the troubles of past lottery winners... I sure am looking forward to coping with all of those problems. I'll probably just buy some wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes you can keep out of a lot of trouble by working with wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Jan 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> We're on our way to see Revenant so maybe I will buy a ticket just to prove I'm not above throwing money away. Not gonna show my numbers though because Henry will figure a way to pick exact opposite numbers and then he'll win without giving me credit just like he does in football.
> 
> Henry I'm picking the Panthers this week I guess you gonna have to go with the Hawks, or risk losing for sticking with your homers.


By seeing that movie you've already proven you're not above throwing money away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 13, 2016)

Who won?


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 13, 2016)

Not me, and I was gonna build the austin institute for overlooked arts....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 13, 2016)

A *winning Powerball* jackpot ticket was sold in Chino Hills, Calif., according to lottery officials.


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm glad someone finally won if it was one of you guys I have wood for sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It was good. Never a dull moment even during the lulls in action. If I had not read so many true accounts of survival such as Ernest Shackleton et.al. I might not believe it was possible to survive such trauma one after the other, but the human will to live is pretty astonishing at times. Simon Kenton is another guy who is worth reading about. The Frontiersman by Allan Eckert is one of my favorites. He was a contemporary (and friend) of Daniel Boone. Boone didn't have anything on Kenton - he was as tough as they come.
> 
> As to the movie yes I'd recommend it.


Shackleton -Enough said !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

